# 1995sportster883s Collection and Viv update



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

I just wanted to start a topic that I can add to over time. I have had a good amount of plant growth and I found my first pumilio froglet today so I thought I should get to it. I hope everyone can get some enjoyment from this.

Listed by order of appearance:

Dendrobates Tinctorious Patricia

Oophaga pumilio Almirante

Oophaga pumilio Almirante froglet

Phyllobates Terribilis

Epipedobates Anthonyi Santa Isabel
No pictures of the frog unfortunately, he's been well hidden.

Ranitomeya Variabilis


Adam


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice tanks and nice variety in your collection Adam, I will have to stop by some time....and leave my dog for a few days.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

You move the froglet out of the parent tank?


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Mark, you are welcome any time. I hope you like snakes, spiders, and scorpions too.

I love your dog but she would most likely eat our cats lol..

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

tarbo96 said:


> You move the froglet out of the parent tank?


Yes I did, I've been seeding the parent tank with springs like mad and the parents do their best to consume all. My zoomed however that I moved the froglet to is literally teaming with springs, there isn't a place in the viv you can't spot them. 

It was funny when I put him in I thought he would disappear for a few weeks. But after hiding for 15min he came out, took a seat under a leaf and let the springs come to him. I couldn't be more happy with them, I'm obsessed with looking for new tads lol

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is the pumilio froglet at his post.

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Another couple pictures, the last one is the pumilio froglet tank before plants.

Adam


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

I really like your tanks a lot. It is kind of frustrating when people plant so heavily that you cant even see the hardscape anymore. Yours are a great balance of good plant cover and leaf litter, while still being able to see the hardscape elements. 
Keep it up!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarmst4 (Feb 23, 2012)

Really nice looking tanks!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice tanks indeed! Very natural... I love especially your vertical tanks. Greetings


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate the feedback and kind words.

Adam


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice looking tanks Adam. I like the pic of the Pumilio froglet posting up lol.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Josh, I've always been a fan of your vivs. That froglet is literally glued to that spot, he just sits and consumes springs all day long. Of course that's fine with me considering he's the next generation 

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Just wanted to put up some decent shots I got of my Terribilis yesterday. Their colors are really starting to come out.

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

On a much more sad note I lost one of my almost fully morphed Santa Isabel's today.. I had the water level dropped low, and the deli tilt, but for some reason he drowned. 

I've had these tads for weeks and I've been watching eagerly daily as every step of their progression passed by. To say I'm disappointed is an understatement.

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Just wanted to do a little before and after of my Ranitomeya cork bark mosaic 10gal vert. Lots of growth, I actually need to trim it back.

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

My O. Pumilio grow out viv. And man do my Patricia tincs love the water...

Adam


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome looking tanks bro.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Almirante Pumilio, its a terrible picture but they are rather camera shy.

Adam


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Adam that ficus will grow over everything in your tank and kill it if given the chance. I ended up pulling all of mine and going with the slower growing oak leaf type but it too can be pretty all consuming. Just be careful because your broms will disappear.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

markpulawski said:


> Adam that ficus will grow over everything in your tank and kill it if given the chance. I ended up pulling all of mine and going with the slower growing oak leaf type but it too can be pretty all consuming. Just be careful because your broms will disappear.


Ha ha, the mighty ficus!!!...Nothing can hold it back!!!  ...except a weed wacker


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

Your vivs all look so good! Great work and awesome collection of frogs!


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

markpulawski said:


> Adam that ficus will grow over everything in your tank and kill it if given the chance. I ended up pulling all of mine and going with the slower growing oak leaf type but it too can be pretty all consuming. Just be careful because your broms will disappear.


Yeah I've been finding I have to trim it back very often to keep it tame. I would feel pretty bad taking it out now because my Variabilis use it constantly.

Adam


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice collection Adam! Sorry I missed this thread until now. Love the vivs, frogs, and especially the baby pumilio with his place in the shade!

Thanks for sharing! Subscribed now!

-Chris


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

1995sportster883 said:


> Just wanted to do a little before and after of my Ranitomeya cork bark mosaic 10gal vert. Lots of growth, I actually need to trim it back.
> 
> Adam


What plant is this in the top right growing all over the back in the second photo it's very lush


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

1995sportster883 said:


> Just wanted to do a little before and after of my Ranitomeya cork bark mosaic 10gal vert. Lots of growth, I actually need to trim it back.
> 
> Adam


 http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

DrawntoLife said:


> What plant is this in the top right growing all over the back in the second photo it's very lush


It's creeping fig, or Ficus Pumila. It's a rabid grower in good conditions.

Adam


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome thanks a lot I want to get oak leaf and that variety as well. Any begonia you recommend tht would go well with them? And or pepperomia, vertical tanks of course so not looking for huge leaves


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

I snagged a shot of my Variabilis. The other photos are of my pumilio next generation viv and my favorite plant that resides in it.

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Found another Almirante Pumilio froglet this morning! I have 3 now in my next gen viv.

Adam


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice glad to see they are producing for you, that is what I wanted.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah man I couldn't be more happy with them.

Adam


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm starting on a 20gal vertical cork mosaic tomorrow, I'm going to incorporate some wood into the background as well. I'll post as I go, if it looks good... LOL

Adam


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

You have some seriously cool plants dude


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks man!

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Background done! I was going to do it tomorrow, but with my girlfriend off to bed and my mind still going, what better to do then stuff moss between pieces of cork bark? Now tomorrow I will add the Hydroton and substrate. I have been up in the air about adding a small ponds in a front corner. I've done many "waterfalls" ending in a pond, but never a still pond.

This is unlike my other two cork bark mosaics because this one I incorporated a piece of wood directly into the background. I'm fairly happy with the end result. Also I turn a piece a bark and attached it to the glass on its side to give a small ledge.

Adam


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Looks really good Adam!


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm pretty proud of myself because I got the whole viv planted with pups and clippings. It's about time my vivs start giving back. I'm sure it will be grown in soon enough.

Adam


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well done! Your vivs are wonderful for layout and plants! Congrats


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Froglets!

Adam


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Stunning blue legs! My Almirante are more gray-blue...


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of variation in the color of my froglets. Some are dark shades of red and others lighter and same goes for the blue. Mine also seem to lighten up as they mature.

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

I was lucky enough to snag a couple shots with a couple vivs open. 

Adam


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe you've said it before, but I don't remember. What's the size of your vivs? Thanks


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well of my eight only two are the same. My tincs are in a 90gal, my Terribilis are in a 29gal, auratus 20gal, Epipedobates 20Long vert, Ranitomeya 10gal vert, pair pumilio 20gal vert, pumilio next generation 18x18x24 zoo-med, and I have an empty 20vert I just finished. The new vert I would really like some Amazonica if they are still available once it grows in a bit.

Adam


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Really Nice 20, Wood really compliments setup well...


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Lots of growth in the new viv!

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Creeping fig should be renamed "rampant fig"

Adam


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

let me know when some of those froglets are ready


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome vivs and frogs, you did a good job.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

In the viv shown in post #49, there's a plant in the bottom center with striped leaves and a orange flower. What species is that?

I really like that tank by the way!


----------



## pdjosey (Feb 26, 2013)

Great tanks and frogs!


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

tarbo96 said:


> let me know when some of those froglets are ready


I was actually thinking of selling the pair and viv that I got from you.

Adam


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Why? They seem to be cranking them out. If I had a job I would buy them back.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sammie said:


> In the viv shown in post #49, there's a plant in the bottom center with striped leaves and a orange flower. What species is that?
> 
> I really like that tank by the way!


I can remember for the life of me the name of that plant. That may look like a flower but its actually just new growth. I should know the name, I have that plant in almost every viv from clippings.

Adam


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Its a peperomia, but forgot species.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, I purchased it as a "stilt" Peperomia I believe, but I can't remember the scientific name. And when I googled "stilt Peperomia" nothing came up.

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

This plant is growing like mad and blooming, if only I knew what it was...

Adam


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Begonia of the sorts


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

IEatBugs said:


> Begonia of the sorts


Thanks Dustin..... Lol

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

A couple shots of my 90 and 20 gallon vivs. My favorite plant in the 90 gallon was given to me as rabbit's foot fern, and has finally started to take off.

Adam


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

I was finally able to get some decent shots of my orange P. Terribilis. I really need to invest in a better camera 

Adam


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow..... Super orange


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah Dustin has good stock lol

Adam


----------

